# installing amp



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a Denon reciever that has pre out for subs can I hook up amp there then both my subs to amp?



Don


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, as long as your subs are passive (i.e., they don’t have their own built-in amps).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yes, as long as your subs are passive (i.e., they don’t have their own built-in amps).
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


well I know my klipsch does not have amp but my new acoustic audi I believe does can't do that then?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

There are 2 ways you can do this, if your reciever has 2 sub outs (many do) then use 1 to amp then amp to sub and the other directly to powered sub.
OR
If you only have one sub pre out go to Radio Shak and get a RCA splitter (1 male end that splits to 2 female ends) and hook up as above............1 to your amp then go from that amp to passive sub, the other jack you hook up RCA to the Input on powered sub. Then calibrate and enjoy!


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

superchad said:


> There are 2 ways you can do this, if your reciever has 2 sub outs (many do) then use 1 to amp then amp to sub and the other directly to powered sub.
> OR
> If you only have one sub pre out go to Radio Shak and get a RCA splitter (1 male end that splits to 2 female ends) and hook up as above............1 to your amp then go from that amp to passive sub, the other jack you hook up RCA to the Input on powered sub. Then calibrate and enjoy!


thanks for info after investigating I found out both subs are powered so I can't use amp for them but maybe for rear channel speakers I just finished my HT and now am starting to try different things as far as components wow I can't believe how great it sounds bass just comes thru the floor into risers it's a full floating floor deep base shakes your teeth but I still would like to calibrate but not sure how I need some help


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Ask if any members are in your area to maybe help for beer and dinner, you need a SPL meter (found at Radio Shak) and test disc's found online there is also trying it by ear, In this example its tricky because I have never done it with more than one sub. Anyway you place sub where you sit and walk around room paying attention to where it sounds best (hopefully its near walls and corners for WAF) and you then place sub where you were standing when it sounded best. (WAF= Wife Acceptance factor). With 2 subs you need to be careful of placement so as to not cancel each other....it can get a bit technical.
There are other ways to do this that can be simple or complicated with increased knowledge and financial investment needed so again I hope you can maybe find a close member for some in person help.


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

superchad said:


> Ask if any members are in your area to maybe help for beer and dinner, you need a SPL meter (found at Radio Shak) and test disc's found online there is also trying it by ear, In this example its tricky because I have never done it with more than one sub. Anyway you place sub where you sit and walk around room paying attention to where it sounds best (hopefully its near walls and corners for WAF) and you then place sub where you were standing when it sounded best. (WAF= Wife Acceptance factor). With 2 subs you need to be careful of placement so as to not cancel each other....it can get a bit technical.
> There are other ways to do this that can be simple or complicated with increased knowledge and financial investment needed so again I hope you can maybe find a close member for some in person help.


again thanks for info that sounds like a good idea I will try placement and go from there


----------

